# First Grayling



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I took the wife and daughter to the Uintas on Sunday. I usually help my daughter cast her pole but today she wanted to do it herself. I tied on an elk hair caddis and turned her loose. It wasn't long before she had one on, a nice Grayling. I've been fishing for 30+ year and hadn't caught one, her first fish on her own is one to remember.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME! Can't beat that!


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

That's Great! One day I will get one of those.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow. Great pic. Thanks for posting


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WTG AWESOME CATCH!!! There you have it!!! Thats what fishing is all about and how future anglers get started. Can't beat a HUGE SMILE on a little anglers face. Thanks for sharing and again GREAT CATCH there young lady!!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

That is awesome! I have never caught a grayling, yet. Congratulations to your little girl.

Great photo, too! You should send it in to the Outdoors page!


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Man, that's cool! I'm still yet to catch a grayling.

Nice Work.

Kidder


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Go figure...right. I have yet to catch on too.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

When I'm fishing, the only thing better than me reeling in one, is when my son hooks into the fish. Your little girl's smile says it all. Gotta cherish those fun parenting moments, that's awesome.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I vote cover photo for next years fishing guide book. :O||:


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

That would be cool, they would have to cut my ugly mug out though.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Way to go buddy! That smile on her face says it all.--------SS


----------

